# venting frustration



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

It may just be me, but is the cup holder in the B14 designed to ruin my presets on my radio? it seams like every time i use that cup holder i have to reprogram the station presets. ah, well that felt good to get of my chest


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Try having no cupholders at all.. '87 pulsar came with none.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

In my 89 240 I take out the ashtray and it leaves a nice hole perfect for a cup.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

HLBulldog said:


> *It may just be me, but is the cup holder in the B14 designed to ruin my presets on my radio? it seams like every time i use that cup holder i have to reprogram the station presets. ah, well that felt good to get of my chest *


hahah yeah sometimes I'll be driving and the volume goes all the way up when the drink presses against it


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Listen to CD, not the radio. Then you won't have to worry about station presets. You could try recessing the headunit.
BTW, feel lucky you have cupholders. Try drving a B12 while drinking, smoking, shifting, and turning(manual steering) and listening to the radio. Best skill I have ever learned.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

I feel your pain...You could try installing an aftermarket head unit. That would free up space for your cupholders and access to the radio.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

you could do like Scoorchin and relocate the HVAC controls to the bottom. The thing i don't like about the b14 cup holders is that they can't really fit most cups anyway. the only thing i have been able to get in that holder was can SODA's. i wan't to do that altima cup holder conversion since i consider any aftermarket cup holder tacky and interfering with my clean installation


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> *you could do like Scoorchin and relocate the HVAC controls to the bottom. The thing i don't like about the b14 cup holders is that they can't really fit most cups anyway. the only thing i have been able to get in that holder was can SODA's. i wan't to do that altima cup holder conversion since i consider any aftermarket cup holder tacky and interfering with my clean installation *


Yup, absolutely USELESS!!!


----------

